# Translation Services



## SteveJoe (Jan 24, 2016)

I need some documents to be translated from English to Spanish for our residencia application. I am living in Gran Canaria. Does anyone know if the British Consulate in Las Palmas offer translation services?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveJoe said:


> I need some documents to be translated from English to Spanish for our residencia application. I am living in Gran Canaria. Does anyone know if the British Consulate in Las Palmas offer translation services?


I don't think any consulates offer translation services although the might be able to point you in the right direction.
If you don't need a sworn translation you can scan it and get it done anywhere in the world.
Save
Save​


----------



## SteveJoe (Jan 24, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think any consulates offer translation services although the might be able to point you in the right direction.
> If you don't need a sworn translation you can scan it and get it done anywhere in the world.
> Save
> Save​


I believe it has to be done by a registered translator as I require proof of income from pensions etc to be translated. The local town hall seemed to think the consulate offer this service and an Icelandic friend here in Gran Canaria had documents translated by the Icelandic consulate quite recently


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveJoe said:


> I believe it has to be done by a registered translator as I require proof of income from pensions etc to be translated. The local town hall seemed to think the consulate offer this service and an Icelandic friend here in Gran Canaria had documents translated by the Icelandic consulate quite recently


Well,you could always get in touch and ask them directly.


----------



## SteveJoe (Jan 24, 2016)

I have tried but they are closed - only open Monday and Friday. Tried to email them as there is an element of urgency but not getting much response


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well I just Googled it and I can tell you that no, they don't provide translation services. You need to find out if you need a sworn translator (traductor jurado) or not.


----------



## SteveJoe (Jan 24, 2016)

thanks


----------



## SteveJoe (Jan 24, 2016)

*Sworn Translator (traductor jurado)*

Looking for a reliable and not expensive sworn translator (traductor jurado) in the Playa del Ingles / Maspalomas areas of Gran Canaria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveJoe said:


> Looking for a reliable and not expensive sworn translator (traductor jurado) in the Playa del Ingles / Maspalomas areas of Gran Canaria


It's correct that the consulate doesn't offer sworn translation services - but on the consulate website you can find a list of sworn translators Sworn Translators-Interpreters

Are you _absolutely certain_ that the documents have to be translated though? If you have the pension (or any other income for anyone else reading), paid into a Spanish bank account, a stamped extraction or bank statement is usually sufficient.

Although I haven't heard of anyone needing to have proof of pension translated before, anyway. 

Sworn translations don't come cheap.


----------

